# Bear Bait Containing Grain Question



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

What are the rules for the use of processed food containing grains such as granola, popcorn and so on for the UP and LP? There was lots of conflicting information in the bear forum thread that was closed. The baiting dates are clear so that is not an issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Now that someone formally asked the question in the correct forum, I will give you the correct answer.

The term "granola" is not easy to define and the Wildlife Conservation Order (WCO) does not go into that level of detail. The WCO allows the use of "bakery products" but also has specific restrictions on the use of grains due to concerns over artificial concentration of deer. It is equally difficult to define what constitutes a "bakery product". As a result, this issue is not simply a question of granola- yes or no but rather a question of- what is granola and what bait items might someone consider granola as well as what is a bakery product. *The wording in the Hunting and Trapping Guide is an attempt to assist hunters with this definition and is not a reiteration of the law*. 

-Over-runs or waste "granola" from a factory or store or outlet that are old granola bars, granola for cereal, etc would be considered commercially produced and cooked so would be considered legal as bear bait (a bakery product).

-Homemade mixtures of grains (including rolled oats and cracked corn) that are coated or held together with a binder such as molasses or raw grains mixed with cereals etc, would be considered grain (not legal as bear bait in the LP, subject to deer baiting regulations in UP- or less than 2 gallons and made inaccessible to deer).

-WCO states that any item that lures or entices deer should be considered deer bait and is subject to deer baiting regulations. That means if anything used for bear (granola included) draws in a lot of deer, it is not legal in the LP for bear bait and must follow the regulations for deer baiting in the UP (or be made inaccessible to deer). Yes- there is a grey area when determining if a few deer going to check out a bait pile constitutes luring or enticing deer. This becomes an issue of an officer's discretion.

-There are plenty of bait materials that do not "walk the line" of law. If an individual does not feel comfortable with their knowledge regarding the legality of a particular granola, I suggest they consider a different bait choice. It is a reasonable solution to the issue for individuals to choose not to use granola and switch to meats or other bakery products.

The department will continue to look at the issue and any changes will be made for the 2010 bear season.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

JWICKLUND said:


> Now that someone formally asked the question in the correct forum, I will give you the correct answer.
> 
> The term "granola" is not easy to define and the Wildlife Conservation Order (WCO) does not go into that level of detail. The WCO allows the use of "bakery products" but also has specific restrictions on the use of grains due to concerns over artificial concentration of deer. It is equally difficult to define what constitutes a "bakery product". As a result, this issue is not simply a question of granola- yes or no but rather a question of- what is granola and what bait items might someone consider granola as well as what is a bakery product. *The wording in the Hunting and Trapping Guide is an attempt to assist hunters with this definition and is not a reiteration of the law*.
> 
> ...


jwicklund,

My apologies for submitting law related info. in the wrong forum. I'll know better next time. Thanks.

Being that you stated "you will now give the correct answer"; does that mean the official statement that Assistant Chief Molnar sent me (which I posted) is incorrect or incomplete?

Also, the key differentiation that Dean and I discussed before the clarification was drawn up and released was the phrase Commercially Processed. Our thinking on this was that that phrase would eliminate the "homemade" varieties and make it easier for the Conservation Officers, and eliminate some of the grey area. If there is anything you find in the statement from Dean which I posted that is unclear, or you don't agree with, please let me know as there are quite a few people that his statement has been passed along to that aren't on this forum and I would hate for them to have any issues.


Thanks in advance for your response,

KS


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

jwicklund,

Thanks again.

KS


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

C.O. Wicklund

Thanks again for the clarification and the job that you do.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks Jason.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Asked and answered so you can close the thread I started but only if you like Jason. Thanks.


----------

